# meca 2x event march 10th columbus oh



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

What - meca 2x event

When - Saturday march 10th 10am - 4pm

Where - columbus motor speedway 1841 williams road, columbus oh 43207

Who - you and all your friends!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll prob make this one.

Chuck


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Awesome, we are lacking in sq competitors


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Possibly me too ~


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

the more the merrier!!!!


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

2 weeks away, come get your sq and spl on in the "heart of america" ohio


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Great warm-up event before SBN for u midwest folk


----------



## postman18ny (Dec 3, 2008)

Count me in I should be able to make this event


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Forecast is partly cloudy and 58 degrees. Not bad for early march in ohio


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

2 days away


----------



## postman18ny (Dec 3, 2008)

ill be there


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey everybody i was just told there will be CONSTRUCTION on Williams Rd. and it may be closed or detoured or something. I will keep you all posted if i hear of an alternate entrance that needs to be used.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok CONSTRUCTION UPDATE: williams road will be closed going westbound from Alum Creek so you will have to access williams rd. from west of there (groveport rd., high st (rt. 23). That is all, drive safe, see ya at the speedway!


----------

